#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-02
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
